# Sex does not feel good



## Jsigler20 (Nov 19, 2014)

My husband and I just got married 11 days ago. We waited until we were married to have sex, so we're new to doing it together. We had done some stuff, but not actual penetration until the wedding night. The other stuff felt good, but sex doesn't, for me anyway. He has no problem "finishing," but I can't even get started. It stopped hurting after the first couple times, but now it still doesn't feel good. Sometimes I can feel it, but there's just no pleasure and other times, I can't feel much at all. I don't know if I should see a doctor (but I don't want to go by myself and my husband is at work whole the doctor's office is open) because I think there may be something wrong with me. He says that it's normal, but I feel like I should be getting some kind of pleasure out of it by now. What should I do? 
P.S. We have tried a couple different positions, but some of them we can't do and since he works a lot, he's usually too tired to try a bunch of different things, so I just have to be on top every time.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What does he do to get you aroused? What do you do to help yourself orgasm? Do you must urbane and orgasm by yourself? 

C


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Foreplay and some lubrication will help ALOT.


----------



## MotoDude (Sep 15, 2010)

foreplay to get you going?


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

PBear said:


> What does he do to get you aroused? What do you do to help yourself orgasm? Do you must urbane and orgasm by yourself?
> 
> C


Damn you autocorrect!

Must urbane = masturbate?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Re: Sex does not feel good*



VermisciousKnid said:


> Damn you autocorrect!
> 
> Must urbane = masturbate?


Lol. Yes, that. 

C


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

It took my wife a year from our wedding to learn how to cum from PIV. Some women never do. Get yourself a book like "The Guide to Getting It On" and learn some alternatives until you find what you like. 

And don't take "no" from your husband for an answer.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

A significant number of women never orgasm strictly through PIV. It's not a matter of practise or anything, and it doesn't mean there's anything "wrong". It just means other stimulation is needed. 

C


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Is he hitting your cervix? Or perhaps you have a tilted uterus? If so, that can definitely hurt. Usually a different position helps. Or more shallow penetration (no deep pounding, in other words). 

If you've never had PIV before 11 days ago, you may just require more time to adjust. Some women adjust immediately to PIV feeling good but many others take awhile. 

Give yourself more time.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Are you waiting until you are fully aroused before starting PIV? 

How long does your H last? Most men don't last very long when they are beginners at sex. Maybe he needs time to learn how to last longer. Sometimes men can last longer on the second time around.

Woman on top is usually a good way to practice because you get to adjust the speed, angle, depth, etc. 

Thrusting in and out is not all that PIV is, there are tons of nuances that need practice. Lots of women enjoy a more grinding kind of motion rather than thrusting.

And for heavens sake, if PIV isn't working for you make sure you get an O some other way, sex is meant to be fun.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd think you need to get intouch with yourself first before hubby can get in there and have it be fun for both....masturbation is your friend!!!


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Openminded said:


> Is he hitting your cervix? Or perhaps you have a tilted uterus? If so, that can definitely hurt. Usually a different position helps. Or more shallow penetration (no deep pounding, in other words).
> 
> If you've never had PIV before 11 days ago, you may just require more time to adjust. Some women adjust immediately to PIV feeling good but many others take awhile.
> 
> Give yourself more time.


My virgin ex took 3 sessions before it started to feel good for her, and it opened up over time. So after 15 or so sessions it was extremely pleasureable.


----------



## lisamaree (Nov 2, 2014)

Try masturbating or playing with some sex toys to see what you like. You need to know what type of stimulation you like in order to tell your H what you like. Some women like PIV, others gspot, others clitoris, etc etc. You just need to play around and find out what feels good. You might also still be getting used to the way sex is, so it may still be some time before it feels good. Just relax in the moment.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Jsigler20 said:


> My husband and I just got married 11 days ago. We waited until we were married to have sex, so we're new to doing it together. We had done some stuff, but not actual penetration until the wedding night. The other stuff felt good, but sex doesn't, for me anyway. He has no problem "finishing," but I can't even get started. It stopped hurting after the first couple times, but now it still doesn't feel good. Sometimes I can feel it, but there's just no pleasure and other times, I can't feel much at all.


So you're just back from your honey moon?

What do you mean sometimes you can feel it? Sometimes you can feel his penis and other times you can't?





> I don't know if I should see a doctor (but I don't want to go by myself and my husband is at work whole the doctor's office is open) because I think there may be something wrong with me. He says that it's normal, but I feel like I should be getting some kind of pleasure out of it by now. What should I do?
> P.S. We have tried a couple different positions, but some of them we can't do and since he works a lot, he's usually too tired to try a bunch of different things, so I just have to be on top every time.


Why wouldn't you go to the doctor by yourself? Haven't you already been to a doctor by yourself? What kind of birth control are you using? How'd you get that?

What you should do is continue to be honest about how you feel. Never ever pretend pleasure if you're not feeling it, so good job there! He can't learn if you give him gals information.

I don't understand what his fatigue has to do with you always being on top. This doesn't make sense.

What books have you and your husband read about sex?

Try this: http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Matters-W...9&sr=1-13&keywords=guide+to+women's+sexuality


----------

